# 1500 Domain-Aliase



## vistree (25. Mai 2010)

Hallo Forum,
ich habe ein paar Fragen zu Domain-Aliasen und ISPconfig.

ich sitze gerade an einer Idee und bin mir bezüglich der Umsetzung einfach nicht klar.
Ich habe bisher einen ISPconfig2 und einen ISPconfig3-Server im Einsatz. Die gefallen mir so gut, dass ich auch für das neue Projekt gerne auf ISPconfig setzen würde. 
Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, welche Version ich nehmen soll.
Ich habe eine Hauptdomain. In dieser möchte ich ein CMS installieren, das Multidomainfähig ist. Daher müssen alle weiteren Domains als Domain-Aliase angelegt werden. Es handelt sich hier um über 1500 Domains, die alle angelegt werden müssten. 

Frage 1: Kann ich sowohl in ispconfig2 als auch 3 einer domain soviele Alias-Domains zuordnen? Das verdoppelt sich ja ansich, wenn man das mit und ohne www rechnet.

Frage 2: könnte man die Domains auch über einen Datenbankzugriff realisieren (also z.B. über phpmyadmin einloggen und ein sql-Skript ausführen ...). Sonst bekomme ich bei 1500 Domains wahrscheinlich eine Sehnscheidenentzündung und bin erst Weihnachten fertig ;-)

Wenn das geht, muss man dann mehrere Tabellen "anfassen"???

Frage 3: Bei sovielen Domains währe wohl ein Loadbalancing-System sinnvoll. Unterstützt ispconfig3 von sich aus Loadbalancing, oder muss man da separate Server vorschalten? Gibt es diesbezüglich ispconfig3-Doku?

Viele Grüße und einen schönen Abend

Kai


----------



## Till (26. Mai 2010)

1) Das geht mit beiden. Ich würde es aber mit ispconfig 3 machen.
2) Ja. Aber Du musst dafür in ispconfig 3 die datalogInsert Funktion oder das remoting API verwenden. Sonst werden Deine Änderungen nicht übernommen. wenn Du sie direkt in die mysql DB schreibst.
3) ISPConfig unterstützt das Mirroring der website Konfiguration, welches u.a. für Loadbalncing benötigt wird, aber ispconfig selbst ist natürlich genausowenig ein Loadbalancer wie ein Web- oder Mailserver. ISPConfig ist ein Controlpanel, es erstellt also "nur" Konfigurationen für Dienste. Also musst Du auch für loadbalncing eine Software oder Hardware einsetzen. Eine Doku dazu gibt es noch nicht. Ist aber an sich ganz simpel. Du brauchst ein shared filesystem für /var/www und ggf /var/vmail, dann setzt Du ein multiserver setup auf wählst in den server Einstellungen der slave server aus, dass sie ein mirror des master sind.


----------



## vistree (26. Mai 2010)

Hallo Till,
herzlichen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort!
Zu Punkt 3 noch eine Frage, damit ich hier nicht falsch denke: wenn ich das entsprechende ispconfig3 Setup ausführe und ein mirror-System aufsetze, kann ich dort dann auch loadbalancer aufsetzen.
Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, dann ist dies NICHT der Fall, sondern ich erzeuge die Server HINTER den loadbalancer, die ich dann separat aufsetze. Richtig?


----------



## Till (26. Mai 2010)

Ein Loadbalancer ist technisch gesehen immer vor dem jeweiligen Webserver, sonst könnte er ja keine requests umleiten. das ist unabhängig davon, ob Du die Loadbalncing Software uaf einem getrennten Server oder auf dem webserver selbst installierst.


----------



## vistree (2. Juni 2010)

*Probleme mit Co-Domains*

Hallo Till,
ich habe nun ca. 400 x 2 = 800 Codomains angelegt (mit und ohne www). Leider scheint hier ein Problem bezüglich der Apache-Eintragungen (vhost) aufzutreten. Es scheint so, dass nur die ersten 350 Codomains auch in der vhost gelandet sind (als serveralias). Im Controlpanel werden aber alle angezeigt ...

Gibt es hier möglicherweise ein Feldgrößenproblem?

Ein Ping auf der Shell meldet die Domains übrigens - die DNS-Einträge scheint er also angelegt zu haben.

Viele Grüße

    Kai

Das System ist übrigens ein *ispconfig Version:* 2.2.24


----------



## Till (2. Juni 2010)

Wie viele Serveralias Zeilen hast Du im vhost stehen?


----------



## vistree (2. Juni 2010)

Hallo Till,
ich habe in ispconfig 4 webs angelegt. Für jedes web gibt es einen Virtualhost-Eintrag in der Vhosts_ispconfig.conf
In jedem Virtualhost-Block gibt es genau einen ServerAlias-Eintrag (jeweils nur 1-zeilig).

Viele Grüße

Kai


----------



## Till (2. Juni 2010)

Apache hat eine Limitierung der Länge der ServerAlias Direktive. Soweit ich mich erinnere, haben wir das in ISPConfig 2 aber bereits vor langem geändert, so dass nach 2000 Zeichen eine neue Direktive hinzugefügt wird. Du solltest mal Dein System auf eine aktuelle ISPConfig 2 Version updaten.


----------



## vistree (2. Juni 2010)

*gelöst!*

Hallo Till,
das war der perfekte Tipp. Shame on me ...
Habe das System auf die aktuelle ispconfig-Version gebracht und nun läuft alles korrekt!

Herzlichen Dank


----------

